# Help me ID this algae



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been having increasing problems with an algae growing on rocks and leaves. Whatever it attaches to it sticks very tightly -- can't just grab it off, I have to take the whole leave to get it.

Here are two photos: Very hard to photograph, but it looks like a really really thin whisp in the center with green-gray little balls coming off of it to form a sort of whispy blob.


Tank details:
15G, 65W, Aquasoil Amazonia, continuous DIY CO2, using Pfertz K P and Micros as prescribed on bottles, Excel & Iron as prescribed.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Staghorn algae

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Newt. Working on getting rid of the stuff now.


----------

